# هل ممكن البرمجة CNC باستعمال برنامج solidworks



## abdo292001 (16 فبراير 2009)

هل ممكن البرمجة CNC باستعمال برنامج solidworks هل توجد برامج خاصة تعمل تحت وليدواركس، ارجوا ان تفتحو ركنا لهذا


----------



## الدبووور (18 أبريل 2009)

نعم يوجد برنامج cam يعمل فى بيئة solidworks و هو camworks


----------



## abdo292001 (19 أبريل 2009)

ممكن البرنامج camworks2006


----------



## maqsoud (2 أغسطس 2009)

oui mon frere on peux realise un programme d'une piece a usiner a l'aide d'un petite logiciel qui fonctione sous solidworks qui s'appel camworks
si yu veux des information necessaire pour ce petit programme contacte moi ok mon frere inchalah


----------



## abdo292001 (3 أغسطس 2009)

هل البرنامج بالفرنسية؟ أنا عندي camworks لكن بالانكليزية رغم السوليدواركس الذي أجيد العمل به بالفرنسية، أريد نعلم الكاموركس


----------



## k-lach02 (4 أغسطس 2009)

ana 3andi camworks2007 SP0 b englais


----------



## الهمة (15 نوفمبر 2009)

oui, je m'excuse de ne pouvoir participer qu'en Français, mais bon :
Oui, SolidWorks est excellent programme, dont la version finale avoisine les 3GB, enfin à peux pres 2.7GB.
Il est tres complet permettant de concevoir tout objet humainement possible mais pas forcement CNC faisable , ceci est un peu un concept abstarit donnant l'illusion d'etre plutot à penchant philosophique mais il n'en est rien .. c'est tres technique.
Comment , et bien, parceque, o peut imaginer un objet 3D, le concevoir sous SolidWorks ou Rhino ou tout autre Programme en relation avec la CNC, mais qui n'est pas forcement faisable TECHNIQUEMENT, parceque justement l'humanité dans son stade actuel utilse des OUTILS FINIS qui ne peuvent travailler que des FORMES possibles PAS toutes les formes et figures possibles !

Ceci etant dit, rappelant soit dit en passant, que SolidWorks est un excellent programmes de la categorie CAD.

Il est unutile de rappeler que 3 programmes concourent au fameux G-CODE qui va gerer les mouvements selon les 3 axes X,Y, et Z d'une machine CNC simples, parce que pour les axes, les machines CNC vont jusqu'a 11 axes, et c'est une veritable fascination de les voir à l'oeuvre , oui une vraie merveille, mais passons ..

Les trois pgmes sont, 1°: un programmes CAD, un pgme CAM et enfin le prgramme qui va piloter proprement dir la machine CNC tel KCAD, TURBOCNC, ou mach3.

pour tout complement d'information, n'hesitez pas à me contacter et poser vos questions !
Bye, essalamou alaikoum !!


----------



## plc control (29 يونيو 2010)

salam aloukm regarding to your question if you can use solidwork to program cnc machine no you can not buecause solid work does not have tool paths but what you can do you can creat your profile on solid work because its avery powerfull program then open it with another program which has tool path like mastercam
i hope this help


----------



## mustapha1975 (7 يوليو 2010)

je cherche camworks 2007 avec crack .merci de m'aider


----------



## ssahir (9 يوليو 2010)

*وايضا يوجد برنامج cam يعمل فى solidworks و هو visualmill *​
http://www.visualmillforsolidworks.com/


----------

